# Boudin Time!!! Step by step...and pics.- recipe added



## indaswamp

Foamy's recent thread reminded me that I'm out of boudin. So time to make some!

I pulled two 7# butts out of the freezer early this morning to thaw. Started cooking around lunch. Pulled the old 5gal. cast iron heirloom pot out and fired her up. First seasoned butt inda pot... 







about done on the first one. You want a really good sear on all sides. Don't worry about the charred seasoning, it's suppose to do that as it adds to the flavor.







Browned the second one the same way then set both roasts in the SS pan while I browned the onions, bell pepper, garlic. Forgot to snap a pic. as a rain shower popped up and I scrambled for cover under the carport.

While the onions were braising down and deglazing the pot, I put 1.5# of pork liver in the food processor to puree...





Once the veggies get a little color on them and pull the drippings off the pot, time to add the liver and brown it a little.


----------



## oddegan

Following this one. Love Boudin but I haven't made my own yet.


----------



## indaswamp

Walked to the garden to pick some green onion tops. These are large but it won't matter, they will fall apart in the gravy, adding just for flavor.






Add them to the pot after the liver has cooked for about 10 minutes...





About 4 cups sliced green onion inda pot. Cook those for about 5 minutes then it's time to add the roasts back to the pot with 1.25 gallons of water.

Next is the secret ingredient...pork skins. About a pound. More is better.






You can use 3~4 trotters (pig feet) but when they break down you will have a lot of little bones to dig out. Skin is easier to deal with. Why do you need it you might ask? Collagen... all that collagen breaks down to give you the gelatin which is packed with flavor and makes the boudin silky smooth to slide out of the casing. Not the same without it.

I put the skins in a silicone boil bag to make them easier to retrieve in about 2 hours so I can fine grind them and add them back to the pot.






You can find the boil bags @ Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/lekue-silicone-bag/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:lekue silicone bag


----------



## indaswamp

Save those pork skins from making bacon!!!!! Use them in boudin!!!!


----------



## indaswamp

I also save all the pork butt bones from making sausage. I make pork stock from those and use the pork stock when making boudin. We eat A LOT of boudin around here!! That's why I'm always out!!! LOL!!!


----------



## indaswamp

About an hour in...wish y'all could smell this!


----------



## indaswamp

3 hours in and the bones are starting to get loose. not quite tender enough to fall apart yet. I'll keep cooking until the bone slips out clean and the meat falls apart. About to grind the skin and put it back in the pot.


----------



## indaswamp

Pulled the skin out of the pot and put that through the 4.5mm plate. Use the smallest one you have. 3mm would be better.







Pour that back inda pot and let it dissolve into gelatin.

I have 8 cups of raw rice and 12 cups of water in a 2 gallon CI pot int the oven @ 350* cooking. This will be the rice for the boudin.





Also thin sliced 8 cups of green onion for final mixing of the boudin...


----------



## indaswamp

Bones are ready to pull out...






Naked Bones...






Not long now... just gotta let the meat fall apart then I can mix it up together.


----------



## oddegan

Not a quick process but it looks well worth all the effort.


----------



## motocrash




----------



## indaswamp

oddegan said:


> Not a quick process but it looks well worth all the effort.



There are faster ways to make boudin, but the flavor doing it this way is why I do it. No short cuts. 

The pork butts are usually fall apart tender in ~4 hours, but I think these two were still a little frozen in the middle when I started so it's taking a little longer.


----------



## Rings Я Us




----------



## indaswamp

Alright...meat is fall apart tender and the skin has cooked down to gelatin where I want it.







Turned the fire off to let it cool for a bit so it won't melt the 25# totes I'm using to mix the boudin. Then I'm mix it up.


----------



## indaswamp

OK, HERE WE GO!!!

Got the meat portioned out equally in 2 totes...







Fluffed the rice...






Added the rest of the seasoning between the two totes...






split the rice and add in...






Mix it up, then add the green onions...almost forgot the pic, I mixed the tote on the right.






And it's mixed. I split the remaining stock in the pot between both totes and mixed it up again. 

It's done. Time to sample it!







Gotta let it cool, then pack into gallon ziplock bags and on ice to let the gelatin set, then I can case.


----------



## petehalsted

For the love of all things that are holly please stop. I am already dehydrated from all the drooling. 

That silicon bag is a cool find!


----------



## oddegan

That's a whole lot of sausage and you say you are always running out. Good gravy man! You must make some special kind of sausage.


----------



## indaswamp

petehalsted said:


> For the love of all things that are holly please stop. I am already dehydrated from all the drooling.
> 
> That silicon bag is a cool find!


LOL!!!! 

I credit my sister for finding the bag.


----------



## indaswamp

oddegan said:


> That's a whole lot of sausage and you say you are always running out. Good gravy man! You must make some special kind of sausage.



Boudin is the premiere cajun fast food. You would be shocked to learn just how much is consumed here on a daily basis. "The Best Stop" Boudin shop just outside of Lafayette, Louisiana sells over 2000# of boudin a DAY! And that is just one shop! There are boudin shops all over town! People stop on their way to work for boudin and coffee, people stop by for lunch and get either links or fried pepperjack cheese stuffed boudin balls, and people even stop on the way home from work for supper on the run. Way better than fast food! Locals that have moved to other states stop on their way through and load up ice chests of the stuff to bring back home with them. I have witnessed someone buy 400# at one time and have it packed on ice in his truck for his trip back to Colorado.


----------



## Rings Я Us

applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 30, 2017






Wow!  Neat!


----------



## indaswamp

Ended up with ~24lbs. of boudin. might case it tonight after it sits on ice for a couple hours.


----------



## indaswamp

I ate at least a pound of boudin tonight for supper. LOL!

Let the boudin sit on ice for a coupe hours and it firmed up like it should...







Up close pic. of the texture...you can see the gel set in the mix...along with all the fat. I did not skim any off.






Never can tell how good the batch will be until it firms up on ice. The flavors have to meld, the salt has to equalize through the mix, and the gelatin needs to set. This is a good batch.

Made 9" links, 4 to a pack. roughly 2#'s per pack.





I estimate I have 42 links so with what I ate and what is in the frig. for breakfast tomorrow, I have 24lbs. of boudin.


----------



## indaswamp

Note: this recipe makes about 24-26# and will be on the mild side as far as boudin goes. I suggest making it as is, then adjust to your tastes next go around. Warning-it will be spicy right after you make it. Let it mellow and the rice will absorb the seasoning. sample it for seasoning after the gelatin has set and the boudin is cold. Do Not Salt the rice when you cook it!

Here's my recipe for Boudin:
14# bone in boston butt pork (2 butts about 18 pounds total with fat caps removed and saved for sausage)
1.5# fresh pork liver pureed
4 super large vidalia or Walla walla sweet onions 1/2" chop
1 large green bell pepper 1/2" chop
12 cups finely sliced green onion divided 4 & 8 cups
0.5 TBSPS garlic powder and onion powder
1~5 pound raw pork skins (more you add the smother texture, and a richer flavor the boudin will have.)
OR 3~4 trotters (pork feet- be careful of all the small bones)
8 cups medium grain raw rice + 12 cups water to cook
1.25 gallons water for stock
casing to stuff boudin

Seasoning:
150g non-iodized salt
25g Dark red cayenne powder- NOT flakes.
25g black pepper-medium grind
5g white pepper-fine grind
15g MSG

Divide in half. Season pork butts with half, add the other half to mix when mixing boudin.

To make:
Season pork butts with 1/2 the seasoning. Brown off in a 5gal, jambalaya pot on all sides. when both are done, add onions and bell pepper to pot to sweat them down 10 minutes and deglaze the pot, pull drippings up. When onions are clear, add liver and garlic powder to pot and cook ~10 minutes. Add 4 cups green onions and return seared butts to pot. Add 1.25 gallons of water and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and add pork skins in boil bag to pot and cook for 2 hours. Remove pork skins and dump into a SS bowl, allow to cool slightly. Grind through 4.5 or 3mm plate. Return pork skins to pot to dissolve into gelatin. Continue simmering until bone pulls free and meat falls apart. Chop meat with pot paddle across the grain as pieces break loose. When all meat is good and tender, turn fire off and let cool. It will take 3.5~4 hours to cook the meat.

While pork is simmering-
slice green onions.
prep casings.
when pork is about an hour from being tender, cook rice either in a rice cooker or in the oven (1.5 cups water per cup of rice if cooking in oven. cook @ 350* for about 45 minutes. Turn oven off and reserve rice in oven to keep warm.

When pork is cooled off slightly, strain meat from pot into a 25# meat tote. Add the other half of seasoning evenly over meat. add rice and mix. add green onion and mix. add all liquid from pot and mix.

You can case immediately, or let it cool on ice. You can also leave some uncased as an appetizer with crackers. Also great as fried boudin balls. Great for breakfast too!

*edit to add:
I did not grind the meat. I like the texture of the meat just chopped with the jambalaya paddle, but you can grind it. spread on sheet pan to cool, then grind through a coarse plate. I recommend either 10mm or 12.5mm plate. Grind it too fine and it will have no texture and the mouth feel will be off.


----------



## indaswamp

You can cut this recipe in half and use one 7# butt. Take care to use the correct amount of meat and pork liver as the seasonings are weighed out for this weight of meat.


----------



## motocrash

Oh Lawdy! Some of those hot smoked or on the grill = Primo. Wonderful job man!


----------



## indaswamp

My bad....Best Stop sells 2000# of boudin A DAY!
https://www.beststopinscott.com/Boudin.html


----------



## indaswamp

Thanks moto...


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks Indaswamp, that's the best tutorial I've seen in a long time. I've got one question for ya. If you ice it for a couple hours to firm up, how do you stuff it? Or is it firm but still pliable enough to fill a stuffer.


----------



## gmc2003

Great tutorial Inda, your boudin looks terrific. 

point for sure.
Chirs


----------



## oddegan

Outstanding step by step. I feel I can take a run at Boudin now. Thanks for the recipe as well. Great job!


----------



## petehalsted

indaswamp said:


> You can case immediately, or let it cool on ice. You can also leave some uncased as an appetizer with crackers. Also great as fried boudin balls. Great for breakfast too!



He ain't lying, boudin balls are a great appetizer. But I would have to say my favorite way is to sear some up a touch with a couple of fried eggs for breakfast. I have had a deboned chicken stuffed with it. Its pretty much a universal food!

For those that haven't had the privilege to travel the small portion of the country where they live and breath boudin, be warned the stuff you might find in the brat section of Wally World etc. is not even close to the real thing.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looking forward to seeing the finished sausage!
Al


----------



## weev

Wow- Great info on how to make-  looks awesome but I think we need a sample just so we know we are making it right


----------



## indaswamp

danmcg said:


> Thanks Indaswamp, that's the best tutorial I've seen in a long time. I've got one question for ya. If you ice it for a couple hours to firm up, how do you stuff it? Or is it firm but still pliable enough to fill a stuffer.


It is still pliable. Depends on how much skin you use, more the better.


----------



## indaswamp

SmokinAl said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished sausage!
> Al


Post #22 Al....


----------



## DanMcG

indaswamp said:


> It is still pliable. Depends on how much skin you use, more the better.


I figured it had to be but the pic of it standing up in the bowl had me wondering. Thanks


----------



## indaswamp

Just had a link for a mid-morning snack...no wonder this stuff does not hang around long!! I'll be making more soon....


----------



## SmokinAl

That's some good looking sausage!
Nice job on the linking!
Al


----------



## jimmyinsd

curious why you have to cook the skin and then grind it,  couldnt you save a step and use pre ground skin since you arent really removing anything in your process?  I love rice and veggies so adding sausage is just a natural for me... I dont have any cajun influence in my genealogy,  but I sure feel like it would work for me.


----------



## crazymoon

IDS, Great post and awesome sausage !!! likes !


----------



## mosparky

This is going on the to do list, for sure. First time I've seen skin or trotters used. That might be the over the top ingredient. I'll have to scale it down a bit.


----------



## checkdude

Awesome writeup!  I have made some using different recipe and do enjoy it. Will definitely try making your version.  Looks like it will have different texture and flavor. Am from up north of you,  have not have boudin before, should it have any heat? Hot sauce or hot pepper mabey? I do like a bit of heat.


----------



## indaswamp

jimmyinsd said:


> curious why you have to cook the skin and then grind it,  couldnt you save a step and use pre ground skin since you arent really removing anything in your process?  I love rice and veggies so adding sausage is just a natural for me... I dont have any cajun influence in my genealogy,  but I sure feel like it would work for me.



You have to cook the skin so it becomes soft to grind. Then it has to dissolve into gelatin.


----------



## indaswamp

checkdude said:


> Awesome writeup!  I have made some using different recipe and do enjoy it. Will definitely try making your version.  Looks like it will have different texture and flavor. Am from up north of you,  have not have boudin before, should it have any heat? Hot sauce or hot pepper mabey? I do like a bit of heat.


This will be mild by Louisiana standards. It will still have a little heat in the back of you throat after you start eating it. It is not a burn your mouth on fire hot though. Unless you love pepper, you probably won't need it.


----------



## indaswamp

FYI, the casing is still raw after stuffing. I package in vacuum bags and just microwave the link in the bag to steam the casing. Or you can put in a sous vide bath @170~180* for ~10 minutes until the casing is cooked.

BTW, the traditional way cajuns eat boudin is to grab a bite with your teeth through the casing and just pull it out of the casing. This throws some people off, so they just slice the casing with a knife and eat it with a spoon. If you want crispy casing, you cook the casing on a grill or in da oven until crispy but watch for busting the casings.


----------



## indaswamp

This recipe is comparable to what you will find in boudin shops in SW Louisiana.


----------



## indaswamp

Chopping with the jambalaya paddle left some long strings of meat. If you want a more consistent texture, you can pull the large muscles out of the pot once the butt is loose and slice the meat against the grain into 1/2" steaks. When it falls apart, it will be a uniform size.


----------



## indaswamp

SmokinAl said:


> That's some good looking sausage!
> Nice job on the linking!
> Al



Thanks Al! I've got a lot of practice over the years on stuffing sausages...LOL!



crazymoon said:


> IDS, Great post and awesome sausage !!! likes !



Thanks crazymoon! Post up when you make some! <wink>



mosparky said:


> This is going on the to do list, for sure. First time I've seen skin or trotters used. That might be the over the top ingredient. I'll have to scale it down a bit.



IMO, both the skin (or pig feet) and the pork liver are not optional when making boudin. You'll just have pork rice dressing if you leave them out. And believe it or not, the addition of the pungent white pepper really helps tame the liver. Post up when you make it, Lemme know how you like it. I have people all over the country I've shared this recipe with making boudin and they all love it!


----------



## indaswamp

BTW, if you can't find fresh pork liver, I suggest using chicken livers. It will still be good with a much milder liver flavor.


----------



## mosparky

Under normal circumstances I detest liver and all other organ meat. But in this case it is a very small percentage of the over all dish and maybe that little somethin-somethin in the backgrond that makes it. My boss butchers alot of hogs at his home business, I think i can talk out of some, otherwise it's hard to come by in these parts.


----------



## indaswamp

Went to the camp this weekend and brought some boudin with us. Yep, this batch is spot on. Warmed it up and the depth of flavor was great. Smooth slide out of the casing, great mouth feel to it. Perfect amount of green onion. Heat was perfect too.


petehalsted said:


> He ain't lying, boudin balls are a great appetizer. But I would have to say my favorite way is to sear some up a touch with a couple of fried eggs for breakfast. I have had a deboned chicken stuffed with it. Its pretty much a universal food!



Yep. What he said. I'll tell ya another great way to eat it for breakfast-two pancakes, boudin and cheese inda middle, maple syrup on top. WHAT!?! Food. Coma.



> For those that haven't had the privilege to travel the small portion of the country where they live and breath boudin, be warned the stuff you might find in the brat section of Wally World etc. is not even close to the real thing.


Yep. All that prepackaged stuff is garbage and gives the real deal boudin a bad name... if you go to boudinlink.com they actually have a rating chart for all the prepackaged boudins sold. Most of it is not worth buying.


----------



## indaswamp

Man-if you have access to fresh pork liver you are golden! Trust me, after frying, then boiling down to nothing, and with the white pepper in there...the liver is in there in the background, not pungent, and the depth of flavor it brings is unbelievable. There are many people I have shared this recipe that detest liver, but love this boudin. I would not steer you wrong when it comes to cajun food my friend.

Can you get fresh pork skin as well?


----------



## indaswamp

Important point-
Do not add any additional water to the pot. the 1.25 gallons is all you will need. You will end up with just over 2 qts. of stock and dissolved gelatin for inclusion into the boudin.


----------



## mosparky

Just to clarify, What do you mean by fresh ? Never frozen...probably not. For food safety reasons, he won't bring it to be unless it's frozen and it's my day off, so I can pick it up and take it home immediately.
 Pork skin Not really. He only does skinless. He does not want to go thru the trouble of stripping the hair from it, so he skins the whole hog


----------



## indaswamp

Yes, I was referring to not frozen fresh liver. Does he not butcher the hogs on site? Yes, you can freeze the liver for safety concerns but simmering @+190*will take care of that.

You'll have to source the skin. I sometimes by cracklin fat which is fat back with the skin on. I trim the fat and save that for making sausages and use the skin in boudin. You could also save the skin from pork bellies when you make bacon. Trim first though before smoking and freeze the skin off the bellies for later use in boudin.


----------



## mosparky

I work for him at the grocery store. He also has a butcher business at home (some 40 mi away). In that business locals bring him their livestock and he processes them. He does not actually sell meat, he sells the service. Heh doesn't want the meat to spoil in his truck so frozen is best option. Maybe he wiLl bring fresh on my day off if I meet him when he comes to work at 5 or6 in the a.m. I been meaning to get some beef tongue from him too.


----------



## mosparky

Meant to ask...is the liver raw when you puree ?


----------



## indaswamp

mosparky said:


> Meant to ask...is the liver raw when you puree ?


Yes.


----------



## petehalsted

indaswamp said:


> if you go to boudinlink.com they actually have a rating chart for all the prepackaged boudins sold. Most of it is not worth buying.



Man, they give the place I was introduced to "real" boudin, a B- (The Boudin Hut, in Port Arthur). Makes me really want to try some stuff from the A list!!!


----------



## indaswamp

Yea, you really ought to sample some of the A stuff...

We eat boudin in S. La. like the rest of the country eats snack sticks.


----------



## indaswamp

mosparky said:


> I'll have to scale it down a bit.



Boudin freezes very well and stays fresh for about 3 months. After that, the rice gets a little mushy though the flavor does not suffer at all. Fair warning: I always wish I made a bigger batch-no matter how big the batch is! LOL!


----------



## indaswamp

Almost out of boudin...I have 2 packs left. LOL! Time to make more...not sure when I will get a chance though.


----------



## DanMcG

indaswamp said:


> Almost out of boudin...I have 2 packs left. LOL! Time to make more...not sure when I will get a chance though.



Did you eat it all yourself, or did you share a little?


----------



## indaswamp

danmcg said:


> Did you eat it all yourself, or did you share a little?


I always share....


----------



## ddufore

Inda, I have a question. I love this recipe and plan to make it. I very rarely find pigs feet. What do you think about using the skin from a store bought shank portion ham. I can remove the skin prior to roasting it. Thanks.


----------



## indaswamp

If the skin has been cured, seasoned, and cooked it will not be the same. Now if you can get a raw picnic shoulder that would be the way to go. In a pinch-though I recommend this as a last resort- yo can use granulated gelatin in packages...BUT it's just not the same as the flavor you get from the skin.


----------



## ddufore

Thank you. I’ll keep looking.


----------



## indaswamp

I'm adding link here to a thread in the curing section on how to smoke boudin properly. (Thanks Dave and ChefJJ!)
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/will-this-work-cure-2-question.273308/


----------



## ddufore

Thanks again.


----------



## indaswamp

I'll be making another batch soon...will post pics. of smoked boudin.


----------



## tgrid

Indaswamp I like your recipe.. I have a restaurant in Baton Rouge and we do a lot of boudin. We stuff onion rings with it and fry it up. Never new about the skin it makes sense.


----------



## indaswamp

tgrid said:


> Indaswamp I like your recipe.. I have a restaurant in Baton Rouge and we do a lot of boudin. We stuff onion rings with it and fry it up. Never new about the skin it makes sense.


What restaurant?


----------



## tgrid

Masons but this is about your boudin and i like it


----------



## indaswamp

tgrid said:


> Masons but this is about your boudin and i like it


Did you make boudin with the recipe?
I had to google Mason's, I've never  eaten there.
I have sampled a lot of boudin from a lot of places around the Baton Rouge area and most of it is not as good as what you will find in SWLA. Which is a shame. I have yet to find one store bought that even comes close....which is why I started making my own.


----------



## Diehardmason

This is an authentic recipe. Being from Lafayette and living in Houston too many people make their own variety of Southern La foods and they are terrible. Thank you for keeping the traditional dishes traditional.


----------



## indaswamp

Thanks man. Most of the boudin made in and around Baton Rouge sucks. I have sampled a lot of it and none of it comes close to what you will find in SWLA. I had to start making my own....those 2 hour drives to buy it were getting expensive! LOL!


----------



## Diehardmason

I make my own as well just like you do it. I do Tasso and other smoked meats too. Gonna try andouille and chaurice soon.


----------



## Gwanger

Rings Я Us said:


> applause-smiley-emoticon.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ Rings Я Us
> __ Aug 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Neat!


we need to see pics of final sausage, and do you smoke afterwards,


----------



## indaswamp

pics. of the links are on post #22 in this thread. I did not smoke these but did start a thread on how to do it.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/will-this-work-cure-2-question.273308/#post-1805339


----------



## Gwanger

indaswamp said:


> pics. of the links are on post #22 in this thread. I did not smoke these but did start a thread on how to do it.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/will-this-work-cure-2-question.273308/#post-1805339


Inda, I thoughtt Andoule was a grind and stuff sausage boy was I wrong. And my spelling is just as bad.


----------



## indaswamp

Gwanger said:


> Inda, I thoughtt Andoule was a grind and stuff sausage boy was I wrong. And my spelling is just as bad.


See the link in my signature for Andouille.. It is a very, very coarse ground, heavily smoked sausage in 2" beef middle casing.


----------



## Gwanger

indaswamp said:


> See the link in my signature for Andouille.. It is a very, very coarse ground, heavily smoked sausage in 2" beef middle casing.


Inda, looked at your recipe for andoulle but grinding and stuffing was not w/recipe unless you added later and I haven't seen it


----------



## indaswamp

My mistake. I did not know you were looking for a recipe. I sent you to that link so you could see the difference between boudin and andouille.

For Andouille, I grind the meat through either the 3 hole kidney plate or a plate with (5) 3/4" holes. I'm sworn to secrecy on the family Andouille recipe otherwise I would print it here for everyone. 120lbs. of andouille was made weekly for use in the little restaurant and occasionally sold to the pubic.


----------



## Gwanger

indaswamp said:


> My mistake. I did not know you were looking for a recipe. I sent you to that link so you could see the difference between boudin and andouille.
> 
> For Andouille, I grind the meat through either the 3 hole kidney plate or a plate with (5) 3/4" holes. I'm sworn to secrecy on the family Andouille recipe otherwise I would print it here for everyone. 120lbs. of andouille was made weekly for use in the little restaurant and occasionally sold to the pubic.


Thank you


----------



## Gwanger

Gwanger said:


> Thank you


Inda- after checking my sausage books I found a recipe for Andouille, not sure of its authenticity but it should be Ok. Thnx again. Gwanger


----------



## indaswamp

If the ingredient list has more than just black pepper, cayenne, garlic, salt and maybe thyme (if you are going creole style) it is not authentic. Nothing else is added in the spice profile.


----------



## Gwanger

indaswamp said:


> If the ingredient list has more than just black pepper, cayenne, garlic, salt and maybe thyme (if you are going creole style) it is not authentic. Nothing else is added in the spice profile.


Thanx Inda, I will look


----------



## nanuk

indaswamp said:


> You have to cook the skin so it becomes soft to grind. Then it has to dissolve into gelatin.




When I was working in a butchershop, the butcher would leave the skin on the pork, and grind it through....   as well the tongue, only removing the bone, leaving the "Cilia"(?).

When I was tutoring a friend on what little I know about sausage making, I noticed he would remove the skin.
I told him to try one batch with it on and just grind it to save time.
You could NOT tell the difference in taste, but the texture was only affected by how well the sausage stayed together.


As for this recipe of Boudin, could you make it without casing it?  Make it in loaves just like traditional head cheese?


----------



## Gwanger

Gwanger said:


> Thanx Inda, I will look


Inda-my recipe for Andoulle, garlic,gr. bay leaves ,onion,s&p,cayenne,chili pepper,gr.mace gr.cloves,allspice,marjoram is this authentic, I got from a sausage book that I use frequently.


----------



## indaswamp

nanuk said:


> When I was working in a butchershop, the butcher would grind the leave the skin on the pork, and grind it through....   as well the tongue, only removing the bone, leaving the "Cilia"(?).
> 
> When I was tutoring a friend on what little I know about sausage making, I noticed he would remove the skin.
> I told him to try one batch with it on and just grind it to save time.
> You could NOT tell the difference in taste, but the texture was only affected by how well the sausage stayed together.
> 
> 
> 
> As for this recipe of Boudin, could you make it without casing it?  Make it in loaves just like traditional head cheese?



Yes you could leave it loose. I do this sometimes when serving the boudin as an appetizer with crackers and creole mustard. Really, if you make a loaf with it, you basically have head cheese with the addition of rice in place of pork skins. Both are pretty much the same, except head cheese has no rice and a lot more skin for gelatin and the meat is left in chunks instead of coarsely chopped.

*edit to add: Boudin also has the addition of pork liver which head cheese does not have.....


----------



## indaswamp

Gwanger said:


> Inda-my recipe for Andoulle, garlic,gr. bay leaves ,onion,s&p,cayenne,chili pepper,gr.mace gr.cloves,allspice,marjoram is this authentic, I got from a sausage book that I use frequently.


No. Not authentic. You can leave out the clove, all spice, marjoram, chili powder. Those spices are not traditional in cajun andouille sausage but may be seen in some French or German andouilles-which are totally different. Both French and German andouille is made from pulling the chittlerings and organ meat scraps through casing and it is highly seasoned, smoked and served thin mainly as an appetizer. German recipes use a whole lot more tripe and chittlerings than organ meats.


Bay leaves could maybe be used in some cajun recipes though I have never seen any local recipes with bay leaf included.


----------



## Gwanger

indaswamp said:


> No. Not authentic. You can leave out the clove, all spice, marjoram, chili powder. Those spices are not traditional in cajun andouille sausage but may be seen in some French or German andouilles-which are totally different. Both French and German andouille is made from pulling the chittlerings and organ meat scraps through casing and it is highly seasoned, smoked and served thin mainly as an appetizer. German recipes use a whole lot more tripe and chittlerings than organ meats.
> 
> 
> Bay leaves could maybe be used in some cajun recipes though I have never seen any local recipes with bay leaf included.


Inda thnx for reply


----------



## hoity toit

needs to be on the Carosell folks...great job I like it !


----------



## indaswamp

hoity toit said:


> needs to be on the Carosell folks...great job I like it !


Thanks hoity toit!


----------



## CajunChris

Awesome Lookin Boudin! One of my favorites, could eat it anyway possible...fried boudin balls and a grilled link with creole mustard is my favorite. Nice Work!


----------



## Medina Joe

Whats a sub for MSG? Sea salt?


----------



## Tex1911

I realize this is an older thread but just have to say this is the real deal. He is not kidding when he says there is nothing like it. Those of us that live close to Cajun Country are lucky to have their delicious cooking/traditions. Those Coon Asses can cook!!!! I bet Indaswamp could cook me a work boot and I'd like it, yep, they are that good at cooking. Especially the ones that stick to old time traditions. 

I used to have a local store that would get the good boudin in but the owner passed away. The last time I went in there the new owner looked at me like I was crazy. He didn't have a clue what I was asking for. This will be on my list but it seems the list is long and time is short!

Thanks Inda for the write up and recipe.


----------



## indaswamp

No problem... save all those pork blade bones from butts and make pork stock for boudin with 'em....


----------



## nanuk

I just boned out a leg, and VacPacked it for later.    
I "Think" I may have about 5lbs trim and 2lbs of fat.
As well, I saved the bones for stock.

do you think it would be worth my while to use that as a base to try my hand at Boudin?  I wouldn't be stuffing it, but I'd flatten it into low/wide loaves.  (maybe smoke one?)   the texture may not be the same, but I'd not know the difference anyway, I'm just more interested in the flavouring.


----------



## indaswamp

I do large batches because of the time involved. Whether doing 5# or 75#, it takes 4~5 hour to boil and get tender. 
As a test batch, having never made it before, I would say yes. 
do you have any skin or some pigs feet?


----------



## nanuk

Yup...  I have just under 1 lb of skin that I defatted best I could.


----------



## indaswamp

You are good to go then.

FWIW, I recently found out that the cooked skin is easier to grind if you put it in the freezer for ~20 minutes. Just spread it out on a cookie sheet. I have not tried it yet, as I have a 3/4 hp. grinder and just ground it hot used the pusher.


----------



## Tex1911

Perfect time of year for stock. Or stew, or chili, or Crawfish, or gumbo, or ...............................................


----------



## brazencajun

indaswamp said:


> If the skin has been cured, seasoned, and cooked it will not be the same. Now if you can get a raw picnic shoulder that would be the way to go. In a pinch-though I recommend this as a last resort- yo can use granulated gelatin in packages...BUT it's just not the same as the flavor you get from the skin.



How much of the granulated gelatin would you recommend to substitute in your recipe? Any particular techniques to incorporate it?


----------



## indaswamp

brazencajun said:


> How much of the granulated gelatin would you recommend to substitute in your recipe? Any particular techniques to incorporate it?


I suggest using granulated gelatin @ 1/2 strength. Figure out how much liquid you are using in your batch of boudin and go from there.

Example: if the package says add 2 cups of water to one pouch of gelatin, then figure 1 pouch per every 4 cups of liquid in your recipe....


----------



## 73saint

Great thread, and it finally has pushed me over the edge with making boudin.  

Question, Inda, did you ever perfect a method for smoking?  I much prefer the Best Stop style smoked boudin, and would love to duplicate if possible.


----------



## indaswamp

I need to make another run at smoked boudin. I did figure out that I need to reduce the liquid by 1/2 and double the pork skin. Also learned that it would be best to warm smoke the boudin rather than cold smoke it. But temp must be kept below about 160* or the casings will bus

BTW, the Best Stop in Scott Louisiana has been sold by the original owner. The quality of the boudin has suffered, though I'm told they are using the same recipe. Last two times I was in there I bought the regular boudin and the onions were in large dice and not cooked all the way through....which I found odd. I thought the first time was a one off and gave it another go but same deal again. I've switched to Billy's when I'm out that way and need some boudin, though it is quite a bit more expensive, the quality is excellent.


----------



## 73saint

indaswamp said:


> I need to make another run at smoked boudin. I did figure out that I need to reduce the liquid by 1/2 and double the pork skin. Also learned that it would be best to warm smoke the boudin rather than cold smoke it. But temp must be kept below about 160* or the casings will bust.


So I'm guessing the xtra pork skin helps bind more and reduce risk of breakage?  That may be over my aptitude since I've yet to even try the recipe as is.  I ordered the bag to cook the skins in, and Hong Kong Market in Terrytown has the liver and skin.  I'm so glad I found this recipe as I was hesitant to use the Marianski recipe in his sausage making book.  I trust you more than him in cajunland!!


----------



## indaswamp

This is a family recipe that has been in the family for over 100 years.....It's legit.
The extra skin helps to keep the water in the boudin allowing the casings to dry and form a pellicle to accept the smoke, otherwise the casings will stay wet and soak up creosote leaving the smoked boudin covered in bitter smoke. The high water content of the original recipe will just leak out as the gelatin from the skin melts and the casings never dry.


----------



## 73saint

indaswamp said:


> I need to make another run at smoked boudin. I did figure out that I need to reduce the liquid by 1/2 and double the pork skin. Also learned that it would be best to warm smoke the boudin rather than cold smoke it. But temp must be kept below about 160* or the casings will bus
> 
> BTW, the Best Stop in Scott Louisiana has been sold by the original owner. The quality of the boudin has suffered, though I'm told they are using the same recipe. Last two times I was in there I bought the regular boudin and the onions were in large dice and not cooked all the way through....which I found odd. I thought the first time was a one off and gave it another go but same deal again. I've switched to Billy's when I'm out that way and need some boudin, though it is quite a bit more expensive, the quality is excellent.


I tried to order a bunch of Billy's boudin last week, and the shipping was twice the cost of the boudin so I nixed the order. I am friends with "Boudin By Jamison" and I do really like his boudin (it's A+ rated I think), but my g/f finds it too salty plus I just wanna learn to make my own.  Ultimate goal for me....so thank you!!  Your threads have been terrific to read and so helpful!


----------



## 73saint

indaswamp said:


> This is a family recipe that has been in the family for over 100 years.....It's legit.
> The extra skin helps to keep the water in the boudin allowing the casings to dry and form a pellicle to accept the smoke, otherwise the casings will stay wet and soak up creosote leaving the smoked boudin covered in bitter smoke.


so do you add cure #1 to the cooked meat, or just warm smoke w no cure?  Sorry for all the ?s...


----------



## indaswamp

No problem with the questions....
Yes, add the cure #1 to the cooked meat in the boudin, but be sure the boudin is cooled to room temp. or below before you add the cure #1. Then stuff into casing. Use the final weight of the boudin (rice and all) to figure the amount of cure. I suggest letting the links sit overnight under refrigeration to let the cure equalize through the boudin, then smoke.


----------



## indaswamp

First I've heard of "Boudin by Jamison".....
I found the write-up on boudin-link and from the sound of it, I need to stop in and try some next time I'm down that way. What's he charge per pound?


----------



## 73saint

indaswamp said:


> First I've heard of "Boudin by Jamison".....
> I found the write-up on boudin-link and from the sound of it, I need to stop in and try some next time I'm down that way. What's he charge per pound?


I'd love to know your opinion.  He charges $6/lb for pork, $8/lb for crawfish & you can save a few $ if you buy in 5lb increments.  He's on FB so you follow him and either buy at farmers market or meet him at various delivery locations.


----------



## indaswamp

Ah, so he does not have a store front. I was hoping to stop by on my next trip to Venice.


----------



## indaswamp

$6 for pork boudin is on the high end, but he does not have a store front and is not making his profit on volume. If it is awesome boudin, it sounds to me like a good price for a specialty product for a niche market of buyers that don't make their own boudin, but love eating good boudin.


----------



## indaswamp

$5/lb. is the same price as Billy's. They have 5# boxes prepackaged in the freezer case for $25/lb.


----------



## 73saint

Well by the sound and looks of your recipe I won't be buying too much boudin...Hopefully this will be the new go-to!

I just hope my 12qt magnalite is big enough for the boston butts, thats the biggest pot I own (I think).


----------



## Biggy1

indaswamp said:


> No problem with the questions....
> Yes, add the cure #1 to the cooked meat in the boudin, but be sure the boudin is cooled to room temp. or below before you add the cure #1. Then stuff into casing. Use the final weight of the boudin (rice and all) to figure the amount of cure. I suggest letting the links sit overnight under refrigeration to let the cure equalize through the boudin, then smoke.


I weighed 4 lbs. of pork and 1 lb. of chicken liver for boudin, but when I grinded the meat it shrunk to 3 lbs. so I measured the amount of cure 1 for 3 lbs. before adding the rice. Can I still smoke the boudin freeze it or discard it?


----------



## indaswamp

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/will-this-work-cure-2-question.273308/page-3#post-1809819



chef jimmyj said:


> Ok, Myoglobin is responsible for the color of meat. In the raw meat Myoglobin is a very dark red. When first exposed to oxygen it changes to Oxymyoglobin and becomes that familiar bright red of fresh meat. Further time exposed and the Oxymyoglobin becomes Metmyoglobin with that brown color. While raw one form can be manipulated into another restoring the color, or as with Cure a permanent chemical change made. Once cooked well done, a denatured form of Metmyoglobin is formed and the meat will be brown regardless of what you do or add. As far as Botulism protection, adding cure based on the weight of the meat will get you there. Smoke at any temp that works for you...JJ





chef jimmyj said:


> Note....Above I meant to say cure based on meat and rice. That is likely more than needed as we are not using cure to set the meat color. Sorry...JJ



I asked about using cure #2. Not necessary, use cure #1....


----------



## chef jimmyj

I went back to my posts and Edited to...Add Cure #1 based on the weight of the Meat and Rice...JJ


----------



## stevenau281

indaswamp said:


> Note: this recipe will be on the mild side as far as boudin goes. I suggest making it as is, then adjust to your tastes next go around. Warning-it will be spicy right after you make it. Let it mellow and the rice will absorb the seasoning. sample it for seasoning after the gelatin has set and the boudin is cold. Do Not Salt the rice when you cook it!
> 
> Here's my recipe for Boudin:
> 14# bone in boston butt pork (2 butts about 18 pounds total with fat caps removed and saved for sausage)
> 1.5# fresh pork liver pureed
> 4 super large vidalia or Walla walla sweet onions 1/2" chop
> 1 large green bell pepper 1/2" chop
> 12 cups finely sliced green onion divided 4 & 8 cups
> 0.5 TBSPS garlic powder and onion powder
> 1~5 pound raw pork skins (more you add the smother texture, and a richer flavor the boudin will have.)
> OR 3~4 trotters (pork feet- be careful of all the small bones)
> 8 cups medium grain raw rice + 12 cups water to cook
> 1.25 gallons water for stock
> casing to stuff boudin
> 
> Seasoning:
> 150g non-iodized salt
> 25g Dark red cayenne powder- NOT flakes.
> 25g black pepper-medium grind
> 5g white pepper-fine grind
> 15g MSG
> 
> Divide in half. Season pork butts with half, add the other half to mix when mixing boudin.
> 
> To make:
> Season pork butts with 1/2 the seasoning. Brown off in a 5gal, jambalaya pot on all sides. when both are done, add onions and bell pepper to pot to sweat them down 10 minutes and deglaze the pot, pull drippings up. When onions are clear, add liver and garlic powder to pot and cook ~10 minutes. Add 4 cups green onions and return seared butts to pot. Add 1.25 gallons of water and bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer and add pork skins in boil bag to pot and cook for 2 hours. Remove pork skins and dump into a SS bowl, allow to cool slightly. Grind through 4.5 or 3mm plate. Return pork skins to pot to dissolve into gelatin. Continue simmering until bone pulls free and meat falls apart. Chop meat with pot paddle across the grain as pieces break loose. When all meat is good and tender, turn fire off and let cool. It will take 3.5~4 hours to cook the meat.
> 
> While pork is simmering-
> slice green onions.
> prep casings.
> when pork is about an hour from being tender, cook rice either in a rice cooker or in the oven (1.5 cups water per cup of rice if cooking in oven. cook @ 350* for about 45 minutes. Turn oven off and reserve rice in oven to keep warm.
> 
> When pork is cooled off slightly, strain meat from pot into a 25# meat tote. Add the other half of seasoning evenly over meat. add rice and mix. add green onion and mix. add all liquid from pot and mix.
> 
> You can case immediately, or let it cool on ice. You can also leave some uncased as an appetizer with crackers. Also great as fried boudin balls. Great for breakfast too!
> 
> *edit to add:
> I did not grind the meat. I like the texture of the meat just chopped with the jambalaya paddle, but you can grind it. spread on sheet pan to cool, then grind through a coarse plate. I recommend either 10mm or 12.5mm plate. Grind it too fine and it will have no texture and the mouth feel will be off.


I see pork shoulder butt is that the same thing?


----------



## 73saint

stevenau281 said:


> I see pork shoulder butt is that the same thing?


Yes pork shoulder is from the same cut as the boston butt


----------



## stevenau281

indaswamp said:


> Foamy's recent thread reminded me that I'm out of boudin. So time to make some!
> 
> I pulled two 7# butts out of the freezer early this morning to thaw. Started cooking around lunch. Pulled the old 5gal. cast iron heirloom pot out and fired her up. First seasoned butt inda pot...
> View attachment 355824
> 
> 
> about done on the first one. You want a really good sear on all sides. Don't worry about the charred seasoning, it's suppose to do that as it adds to the flavor.
> 
> View attachment 355826
> 
> 
> Browned the second one the same way then set both roasts in the SS pan while I browned the onions, bell pepper, garlic. Forgot to snap a pic. as a rain shower popped up and I scrambled for cover under the carport.
> 
> While the onions were braising down and deglazing the pot, I put 1.5# of pork liver in the food processor to puree...
> View attachment 355827
> 
> Once the veggies get a little color on them and pull the drippings off the pot, time to add the liver and brown it a little.
> View attachment 355828


is a heirloom pot the only route to go? Is there a substitute I can use?


----------



## 73saint

stevenau281 said:


> is a heirloom pot the only route to go? Is there a substitute I can use?


Steven, u can use what you have that holds the meat properly.  I didn’t have an heirloom pot either but I am fortunate to have one of those big, double-burner magnalites.  That’s what I used.


----------



## stevenau281

indaswamp said:


> OK, HERE WE GO!!!
> 
> Got the meat portioned out equally in 2 totes...
> 
> View attachment 355856
> 
> 
> Fluffed the rice...
> 
> View attachment 355857
> 
> Added the rest of the seasoning between the two totes...
> View attachment 355858
> 
> 
> split the rice and add in...
> View attachment 355859
> 
> 
> Mix it up, then add the green onions...almost forgot the pic, I mixed the tote on the right.
> 
> View attachment 355861
> 
> And it's mixed. I split the remaining stock in the pot between both totes and mixed it up again.
> 
> It's done. Time to sample it!
> 
> View attachment 355864
> 
> 
> Gotta let it cool, then pack into gallon ziplock bags and on ice to let the gelatin set, then I can case.


Im making it right now, I was wondering how much stock was I suppose to preserve?


----------



## 73saint

stevenau281 said:


> Im making it right now, I was wondering how much stock was I suppose to preserve?


I didn’t measure it, and to me, that’s the tricky part.  Too much and your mix will be mushy but you don’t want it dry.  You want sort of a creamy but not too wet of texture.  To be honest, I think I got my first batch a little too moist.  We thoroughly enjoyed it though.


----------



## stevenau281

73saint said:


> I didn’t measure it, and to me, that’s the tricky part.  Too much and your mix will be mushy but you don’t want it dry.  You want sort of a creamy but not too wet of texture.  To be honest, I think I got my first batch a little too moist.  We thoroughly enjoyed it though.


Got it. Was I suppose to simmer the stock down to the amount of juice needed or wait till the meat are falling apart tender and then strain the stock and only use what I need?


----------



## stevenau281

I think that's what threw me off because I wasn't sure if I was suppose to simmer it down to the water level needed. I'm guessing I have to strain the broth after the meat is falling off the bones and throw in more of the juice into the mix while mixing up the rice and meat together until I get a creamy consistency. Right? Lol sorry this is my first time making it. 



73saint said:


> I didn’t measure it, and to me, that’s the tricky part.  Too much and your mix will be mushy but you don’t want it dry.  You want sort of a creamy but not too wet of texture.  To be honest, I think I got my first batch a little too moist.  We thoroughly enjoyed it though.


----------



## 73saint

stevenau281 said:


> Got it. Was I suppose to simmer the stock down to the amount of juice needed or wait till the meat are falling apart tender and then strain the stock and only use what I need?


The latter.


----------



## 73saint

stevenau281 said:


> I think that's what threw me off because I wasn't sure if I was suppose to simmer it down to the water level needed. I'm guessing I have to strain the broth after the meat is falling off the bones and throw in more of the juice into the mix while mixing up the rice and meat together until I get a creamy consistency. Right? Lol sorry this is my first time making it.


Yes, you are exactly right.   And it’s ok, fire away.


----------



## 73saint

Also don’t forget that’s when you want to add your green onion also.  Use plenty of it, more the better imo.


----------



## smokininthegarden

Swamp, very nice post, I have never made this before but just might have to give it a try I’m sure I will like it.

Here is a interesting story about boudin that I read in a book of mine. When the Lewis and Clark expedition first came through the area where I live (Montana) on their exploration of the Louisiana purchase. They started to encounter bison. Obviously they had never seen any before or even knew what they were, but the camp cook who was a Cajun took some of the meat and made Boudin with it. From the notes left by Lewis and Clark everyone was just delighted with how good it was.

Cal


----------



## callmez

Fantastic thread Swamp! I'm a little obsessed with boudin and have spent a few happy days chasing around LA trying different versions (several great places in and near Lafayette, and I'd also put Juneau's in Marksville right up there). Have not been able to get back to cajun country for a few years and have been disappointed with every order I've had shipped in. After I get a better handle on the new smoker (why I'm here) I will have to work my way towards the sausage making equipment so I can satisfy that boudin craving. Then I'll looking for chaurice too... 
Thanks for the awesome thread. So much good info on this forum!


----------



## stevenau281

indaswamp said:


> About an hour in...wish y'all could smell this!
> 
> View attachment 355833


Is a lid necessary for this part or should I let it boil open?


----------



## indaswamp

stevenau281 said:


> Is a lid necessary for this part or should I let it boil open?


Not absolutely necessary, but if you are cooking outside, it helps keep flying bugs from falling in the pot. Also helps retain water while the stock and meat are simmering...


----------



## indaswamp

smokininthegarden said:


> Swamp, very nice post, I have never made this before but just might have to give it a try I’m sure I will like it.
> 
> Here is a interesting story about boudin that I read in a book of mine. When the Lewis and Clark expedition first came through the area where I live (Montana) on their exploration of the Louisiana purchase. They started to encounter bison. Obviously they had never seen any before or even knew what they were, but the camp cook who was a Cajun took some of the meat and made Boudin with it. From the notes left by Lewis and Clark everyone was just delighted with how good it was.
> 
> Cal


That's Awesome smokininthegarden!!


----------



## indaswamp

Talked to my uncle last week... he recommends 15-18% moisture in the boudin mix prior to stuffing. That would be about 7.5-9 cups of liquid stock mixed into the finished boudin for this size batch...


----------



## stevenau281

indaswamp said:


> Talked to my uncle last week... he recommends 15-18% moisture in the boudin mix prior to stuffing. That would be about 7.5-9 cups of liquid stock mixed into the finished boudin for this size batch...
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Is this after straining the meat and putting the rice in to mix?


----------



## indaswamp

Yes...and the moisture is not water-it's the gelatin packed stock.


----------



## 73saint

indaswamp said:


> Yes...and the moisture is not water-it's the gelatin packed stock.


Inda, nowadays I grin when I end up with skin.  Last week I skinned out 13 jowls.   That skin will be for my boudin!  
I found some boudin balls in the freezer last week.   We fried 4 up w some fresh bass I caught.   That recipe is fire.   If you get the texture right it’s hard to beat, I can’t wait to do another batch.


----------



## indaswamp

The skin is the real secret to great boudin...so much flavor! And makes the perfect texture! Smooth as silk!


----------



## mike333h

Awesome step by step, and the finished links looked amazing.


----------



## callmez

Made this Saturday (I'm not set up to stuff casings yet, so no links this time... next time I hope.) OMG, this is spot-on boudin, a really great balance of flavors. I suspect that the devil is in the details and Indaswamp  has provided ALL the details here to make a killer batch of boudin.
For a trial run (and since the rest of the family won't eat much of it) I adjusted the ingredients to half a pork shoulder, about 4 lbs. No access to pork skins so we got a trotter at the local Mexican market instead. *Mental note, Mexican markets are great for critter parts the local supermarkets don't stock... the regular supermarkets were out of chicken livers too, but they had 'em.* I was concerned about the trotter falling apart if tossed in with everything else so I boiled it separately in a saucepan and added the reduced liquid towards the end of the cook.  It didn't fall apart and I wouldn't do it next time, but that worked out fine. After adding the reduced liquid I took the skin from the trotter, chopped it up fine and added it into the mix. When I mixed everything together at the very end, I thought it looked a little dry so I added a bit of water. Mistake. It didn't need it. 
Didn't even get the grinder out for this recipe, just a knife. A full size batch might be different.
So far we've fried up some boudin balls (tasty but a little softer than they should be: too much moisture.) Fried up as patties too, really tasty but still too soft. Tonight we are going to stuff some big button mushrooms with the boudin -- should be great!
Thanks for a killer recipe InDa. I have wanted to make this for a long time. There are recipes all over the web but I was looking for one that seemed to have cajun street cred. You da man!


----------



## indaswamp

You may be able to buy pork skin at a mexican grocer too....


----------



## stevenau281

when would be the best time to ball it up into boudin balls? Should I let it sit in the fridge for the night and ball it up the next morning?


----------



## indaswamp

stevenau281 said:


> when would be the best time to ball it up into boudin balls? Should I let it sit in the fridge for the night and ball it up the next morning?


Yes, I would ice it and let it firm up, then shape into balls.


----------



## Spacemanspiff

indaswamp said:


> Foamy's recent thread reminded me that I'm out of boudin. So time to make some!
> 
> I pulled two 7# butts out of the freezer early this morning to thaw. Started cooking around lunch. Pulled the old 5gal. cast iron heirloom pot out and fired her up. First seasoned butt inda pot...
> View attachment 355824
> 
> 
> about done on the first one. You want a really good sear on all sides. Don't worry about the charred seasoning, it's suppose to do that as it adds to the flavor.
> 
> View attachment 355826
> 
> 
> Browned the second one the same way then set both roasts in the SS pan while I browned the onions, bell pepper, garlic. Forgot to snap a pic. as a rain shower popped up and I scrambled for cover under the carport.
> 
> While the onions were braising down and deglazing the pot, I put 1.5# of pork liver in the food processor to puree...
> View attachment 355827
> 
> Once the veggies get a little color on them and pull the drippings off the pot, time to add the liver and brown it a little.
> View attachment 355828


Hello Swamp! I know this is sorta an old thread, but hopefully you still check this. Looks like a killer recipe! I saw your recipe for pork bone stock as well, and was wondering how much stock you would add to this boudin recipe? The full 1.25 gallons? Next level flavor and depth!  It’ll be a while until I get enough bones saved up, but want to be prepared when I do.

My dads whole side of the family is from Carencro, Lafayette. So I know what good boudin should taste like.  I’ve been messing around with my own boudin recipes, but haven’t been able to get it quite right yet. Think this recipe is really gonna help with a few fundamentals I’ve been missing.  I live on Maui, and can’t get no boudin..lol.. also sadly can’t get fresh pork liver, but I can get chicken livers. So I’ll just rock with that since frozen pork liver is pretty terrible. Thank you for posting! And I hope that all is well with you and your family : )


----------



## indaswamp

Maui Eh??? Wow.  Cool to see this recipe circle the globe.
The last batch I made I used 1 gallon of stock. I liked it better. With the large volume of liquid, it can get a little runny when reheated. The pork skin is a MUST though. the collagen is what binds the liquid, along with the rice starch. Boudin should be wet enough to slide out of the casing easily, yet firm enough so that it will not ooze out when reheating. BTW, do not reheat over 175-180*F or casing could pop.

Do be careful not to scorch the bottom of the pot...If using a full flavor concentrated stock, the gelatin will tend to stick to the bottom of the pot.  simmer on low and stir often.


----------



## indaswamp

Also, one more tip...

I thought I had already posted this, but looking back through this thread I do not see it. If you are using par-boiled rice, use 1/2 the liquid. Par-boiled rice is already cooked so it does not soak up as much liquid as raw rice. I recommend raw rice for boudin.


----------



## Spacemanspiff

indaswamp said:


> Also, one more tip...
> 
> I thought I had already posted this, but looking back through this thread I do not see it. If you are using par-boiled rice, use 1/2 the liquid. Par-boiled rice is already cooked so it does not soak up as much liquid as raw rice. I recommend raw rice for boudin.


Thank you for all the tips. I’m actually making a small 5# test batch right now : ) I’ll let ya know how it turns out. Seriously, the pork skin was my missing ingredient. I couldn’t figure out how to get that texture that good boudin has. My batches taste good, but it was just missing a certain something. Think that’s gonna do it. Also I wish I could get fresh pork liver, but it’s sorta a non option here : ( I’ve spent all of covid trying to get this recipe nailed, and tried allot of different combos of spices, and cooking techniques. Asked my family down there in Carencro, but they were only helpful up to a point, and nobody mentioned the pork skin. I even have a cousin that used to work at Don’s meat market, but she didn’t know how they made it other than a few spices..lol.. I think stumbling across your thread is going to put me right on track. I’ll post later hand let ya know how it turns out : )


----------



## indaswamp

Some of the big processors cheat and use short cuts... they have to for the obscenely large volume of boudin they make. Now it's good-don't get me wrong, just not applicable for the home cook. I have even seen kitchen bouquet in some store recipes....


----------



## Spacemanspiff

indaswamp said:


> Some of the big processors cheat and use short cuts... they have to for the obscenely large volume of boudin they make. Now it's good-don't get me wrong, just not applicable for the home cook. I have even seen kitchen bouquet in some store recipes....


The skin definitely makes all the difference in the world : ) I didn’t use quite enough for this batch, but I can tell the difference for sure.  A smaller grind would probably be good too. The smallest I had was the 4.5 plate. I assume the bigger it is the longer it takes to break down right? Have you tried just grinding the skin raw, instead of cooking it then grinding? I’m still missing something in the flavor profile, but I’m guessing it’s the pork liver. Chicken just isn’t the same : (


----------



## indaswamp

Spacemanspiff said:


> Have you tried just grinding the skin raw, instead of cooking it then grinding?


It's just hard to grind raw skin... It gets bound up around the auger too easily. Someone else might know a trick to get it done, but I find it way easier to soften it up first by boiling/simmering.


----------



## ddufore

I have a vita mix that I used to process the skin after cooking. Turns it into a gelatinous slurry that blends very well.


----------



## indaswamp

Another tip: You can substitute chicken skin in place of the pork skin. Might be easier to source for some people, just start saving up raw chicken skins and freeze until needed to make boudin.  Though I would recommend to thoroughly puree the cooked chicken skins in a food processor into an emulsion.


----------

